# Does anyone own a Meistergram 1500 pro?



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello,
Just wondering if anyone owns a Meistergram 1500 pro.
I am thinking of buying one But some of the features other machines have are not on the meistergram such as a network possibility .
Just wondering if some one uses the machine and is happy with it.

Thanx in advance


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

We have had the PRO 1200 for 2 1/2 years without problems.
This is the same machine but 12 needles.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Tanx, so you would recommend it?
What made you decide to buy it over the other brands such as Melco xt barudan and tajima.
Cause that are the ones I'm looking over and having troubles to decide.


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

The reason we bought it was that the company that sold it to us was 
close by and many years of experience in servicing machines.
They were also involved in testing the machine when it came out.
But I haven't had and problems to use their service.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello Crazy Mike,
so it would be safe to buy one.
I have the same thing in the netherlands(europe) the service is just around the corner and he has a great name in service. He used to sell other brands. I am new to this world and I was very impressed by the amaya xt. But it is more money and that is not the a barudan either...
Pfff Tough choice.
Thanx


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

Last year Pantograms became the exclusive distributor of
Meistergram in the US and Canada. They are also distributors of
Toyota embroidery machines and the DTG brand of direct to 
garment machines. Pantograms has been around for a long time
so they must believe the machines are good to take them on.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

That' what the guy told me too.
But I iss some options (network, etc) the amaya has but hee the meistergram is in an other price range.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok I did it!
I bought a barudan Elite pro 15 needle machine and the deco studio with it to start my embroidery business.
I had a lot of doubts (Meistergram ,amaya,or the barudan bridgetype, 12 or 15 needle, deco or embroidery etc. etc.) and I hope this is gonna work out for me.
I would like to thank you all for your replies and when I handle the learning curve I hope to help others as well as you all helped me.

Regards from tthe Netherlands ( europe)


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

There is a lot of choices out there but the 2 biggest will be service 
and the number of heads 
Happy stitching.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Crazy service is in the package and they tell me this a trustfull dealer


----------



## SouthernEdgeEMB (Apr 22, 2013)

i have the Meistergram 1500 and at first we had some issues, the machine some how was shipped and when it got here it was out of timing, so the tech came out and fixed it, but ever since we have had no issues with it and were going on almost two years now. sews great, also speed is not always the best with embroidery. high speed on certain materials means more thread breaks. No matter the machine. i have seen several machines run and they are have similar issues . just gotta get to know the machine and what it likes , just like any thing else in this industry. We chose this machine over the others because of service, and how close the tech is and also me being a veteran, the company owner is also military if im not mistaken . happy embroidering


----------



## TwistedNDN (May 15, 2013)

I just got the 1500 and I can't get past the error 158 says it's a state error something is wrong with the process of reading the sections of the USB disk.. Any advice?


----------



## SouthernEdgeEMB (Apr 22, 2013)

Try a new USB drive. For some reason we had to do the same , also try to format your USB drive and make sure your embroidery files are dst.


----------



## mikesmith (Feb 4, 2014)

Prinsz said:


> Ok I did it!
> I bought a barudan Elite pro 15 needle machine and the deco studio with it to start my embroidery business.
> I had a lot of doubts (Meistergram ,amaya,or the barudan bridgetype, 12 or 15 needle, deco or embroidery etc. etc.) and I hope this is gonna work out for me.
> I would like to thank you all for your replies and when I handle the learning curve I hope to help others as well as you all helped me.
> ...


How did it work out for you. I'm think of a small business and could use your wisdom
thanks


----------

